# Audible reversing aid ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've looked but can't find the legal answer - can anyone help, I want to fit an audible reversing 'beeper' to my Champ, Maplins do a 12v beeper for a couple of quid - is there any law that says I can't have one ?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *vicdicdoc*. Other than certain vehicles having to have them fitted. I don't think there is a law against fitted them. :wink:


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Have had one fitted on 2 motorhomes. Should be fitted between reversing light and side light to automatically switch off when lights on. Otherwise legal issues at night / early morning. Also useful if you want to switch off the noise - just put side lights on.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

This one is a replacement reversing bulb! I have read somewhere that reversing horns are not legal on non commercial vehicles. Cannot find a ref anywhere. There should be a method of turning them off from 2300-0700 though and I believe a visual indicator.
Malc


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reversing*

Hi

I used to spend time on a coach that could talk.

When reverse when engaged, it said "ATTENTION THIS VEHICLE IS REVERSING"

Personally speaking, I think passers-by etc should be able to see a 12 ton, 40 feet long coach heading towards them without it needing to talk!

I notice my new van has a reverse camera with a microphone. Am I supposed to shout "move out of the way or I wIll run you over" or something more subtle!

Rapide561


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Reversing Beeper!*

As I have just ordered a "bleeping reverse replacement bulb" from GPSP Ltd, I thought I would just look up this question on the website - www.karacare.co.uk/law - to find that anyone using a reversing alarm on an unauthorised vehicle will be given a "verbal warning".

My question to that would be - how do you know if you are an unauthorised vehicle?? I would have thought that any method which helps the driver ensure he does not run anyone over when he is reversing would be a bonus! :? :?

Mind you there is the thought that the bleeper bulb cannot be turned off, but I would expect this to be a bonus for any pedestrian expecially a drunk one late at night. :lol: :lol:

Sundial


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Quick search on Google reveals a parliamentary reply which contains -

Legislation governing the use of audible warning devices on reversing vehicles is contained in Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1986. Regulation 37 states that a reversing alarm should not be strident, whilst Regulation 99 restricts such devices for use on goods-vehicles over two tonnes gross weight, buses, engineering plant, refuse vehicles and works trucks.

I pass on trying to get a copy of the C&U documentation (i had an interesting time in the past trying to find the law on ABS requirements for 'vans over 3500kg. :?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*bleeper*

hi all
fitted one off my lorry via the reversing light/switch snd also ran isolator switcg to turn of at night or in built up areas, its the best thing i fitted especially abroad and when haing to reverse down tight lanes co's there to tight . everyone thinks there is a lorry coming well i'm the next best thing. ours is 12v/24v and 125db waky/waky  /

tramp


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Rapide 561,
The Alexendar bodied ALX 400 DD buses have a Hanover Destination screen which flashes at the FRONT reversing in foot high lettering, hows that for joined together thinking?
Having spent the last 40 years amongst buses and coaches, the number of times Ive seen a pedestrian walk behind a vehicle reversing with a full horn working as well as an illuminated window flashing, if I had a squid for each one, I could retire now.
Malc


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have an audible reverse sensor and beeper on my van and find it annoying :evil: :twisted: also have one on my car which is also annoying :evil: :twisted: anyone would think folks don't know where their rear ends are     :lol:


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Cancelling order!*



I will just cancel my order - we do not fit into any category mentioned. On reflection it would be very annoying for everyone, ourselves included, if we were unable to switch the "darned" thing off on demand. Seemed a good idea at the time - but great to have other people's input on this topic, many thanks. 

Sundial


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hey all, 
CAK Tanks do a reversing beeper called the "backalert". it's very small, & replaces the original reversing light bulb, it's sort of a beeper & bulb in one. It has a night time device where you slect reverse twice in quick succesion to turn it off. I have one in my motorhome, & in all of my works vans, annoying maybe, but a lot safer.
Cheers Creaky


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

cheers creaky - this is exactly what I was searching for, I've e-mailed CAK Tanks for price.


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

I have one fitted to the passenger seat - when I select reverse she gets out and warns people. Then she stands in the bit you can't see from any of the mirrors or the reversing camera and waves her arms aimlessly. I was thinking of having her removed, but my solicitor said it might be very expensive.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

My advice is to forget them, you will not be popular with an audible reversing alarm when you leave a site early or arrive late.. these devices are best left on the council refuse cart.. literally! 
On one occasion in Germany I was reprimanded by the warden for reversing at 9 am on a Sunday morning ...


----------

